# Soaring boat prices



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

No one has a crystal ball but used boats will follow new boat prices..
I do believe prices will adjust in the future as boats are a luxury item. I don’t see it slowing any time soon as materials and labor are in such short supply so boat builders can’t meet demand..There is also a boatload of printed money that is injected into the economy and a large group of people that have now been vaccinated going out and about creating demand 
Then there is inflation which will also be a factor imo.


----------



## Redbelly (Jan 23, 2016)

I know I watch the ads and it is crazy


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The US dollar is depreciating. Get used to it, we all allowed this to happen by accepting the BS that has been shoved down our throats the last few years and especially since this virus horse shit. Everything leading up to this has been fabricated.


----------



## Pro wader (Mar 26, 2018)

Preach on Smack!! We're past the point of no return


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Yep, this is how you raise taxes if you can’t get the public to directly eat it. Inflation tax, you can’t print money flood currency in circulation and expect buying power to stay the same. So many just can’t understand this, it’s pretty simple.

I will say it again as I have before, until we make politicians be transparent with tax dollars (fully) and allow them to pack their pockets and get filthy rich. Zero will change.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Stop allowing that is


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

There are a lot of builders making a bunch of money and spending that money on inflated machinery. When the tide turns there will be a lot of builders who go out of business because they have no money left.

2008-12 was the same. There are tons more builders than before and they will not all survive.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Trumps fault


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

The supply of used boats will be in high in a few years lowering prices. Lot of people will sell the boats that they are buying now. I would imagine overall boat prices will increase slightly after all this has evened out. The good news the boats builders should have better quality, and be able to build boats faster since they are building up lots in experience in their workforce right now. But yeah anything you actually don't need for everyday life has increased in prices to point where they are overpriced. Golf carts might be the dumbest example of this issue. No one really needs a golf cart, not even golfers, but for some reason people are paying $10k for them right now. 

When they increase cash flow like they have in the past year it is going to create inflation. Raising of taxes and interest rates will help control it, so get ready for that. That is economics, doesn't really have to do with what party is in office.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Greg Allison said:


> The supply of used boats will be in high in a few years lowering prices. Lot of people will sell the boats that they are buying now. I would imagine overall boat prices will increase slightly after all this has evened out. The good news the boats builders should have better quality, and be able to build boats faster since they are building up lots in experience in their workforce right now. But yeah anything you actually don't need for everyday life has increased in prices to point where they are overpriced. Golf carts might be the dumbest example of this issue. No one really needs a golf cart, not even golfers, but for some reason people are paying $10k for them right now.
> 
> When they increase cash flow like they have in the past year it is going to create inflation. Raising of taxes and interest rates will help control it, so get ready for that. That is economics, doesn't really have to do with what party is in office.


The more $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ they print the less value the $ has. Economics 101. The party in power creates Monetary/Fiscal policy.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

dbrady784 said:


> I know I’m not the only one that has seen a huge jump in the used boat market. I know the whole supply and demand right now is what is fueling such high asking prices, but is this the new normal? Will prices ever return to “normal”? I’m lucky enough to have picked up a hidden gem, but not exactly what I want. Hard to let it go with the markets current state.


Prices will still go up they never go down. They may sell less boats at some point but the prices will follow the same trend they always have.

I think used prices will return to normal at some point or at least go down from where they currently are.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Well when people pay $60 to $70 k for a 17 foot skiff the resale value makes more sense.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Megalops said:


> Well when people pay $60 to $70 k for a 17 foot skiff the resale value makes more sense.


I think the problem has more to do with banks lending. I saw an interesting craiglist ad recently for a 24' avenger that I couldnt help clicking on. $0 down and I thought to myself this is going to be good. 240 months... 20 years. 









NEW 2021 AVENGER 24 BAY ****$0 DOWN**** - boats - by dealer - marine...


Avalanche Motorsports Ask for: Jason Cate ☎ 2287 W. 5th St. Washington, NC 27889 Enter this link to see more images plus all other inventory we have available: http://lyv.cc/A3M45 2021 Avenger AV24...



tampa.craigslist.org


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

More people spending more (but less valuable) money want to buy boats when fewer boats are being built. No surprise, the number of dollars necessary to buy a boat goes up. 

"Is this the new normal? Will prices ever return to “normal” No, nothing about today's world is normal, and who know what kind of "normal" the world will see in the future.


----------



## Craig Pablo (Feb 15, 2018)

CKEAT said:


> Yep, this is how you raise taxes if you can’t get the public to directly eat it. Inflation tax, you can’t print money flood currency in circulation and expect buying power to stay the same. So many just can’t understand this, it’s pretty simple.
> 
> I will say it again as I have before, until we make politicians be transparent with tax dollars (fully) and allow them to pack their pockets and get filthy rich. Zero will change.


On a similar note, until we remove money from politics, no meaningful change will take place, there's just no incentive. Citizen's United and the subsequent changes in campaign finance laws has turned politics into a profitable venture, which it most definitely should NOT be...


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

15 trillion in consumer debt. 2.2 trillion is auto loans and credick cards. There are container ships drifting in the Pacific out of Long Beach CA waiting on a dock. Hapag-Lloyd just placed a $500 million order for more shipping containers. America, we have a consumption problem. I've been doing my best to change my spending habits on dumb stuff, but that part of me has never been bad. I have a tool, farm equipment and skiff supply weakness.


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

Boat prices are high because of a few things. 1. There are a lot of new boaters to the current market. (When corona hit, instead of people saving for a rainy day, everyone that used to spend money on trips to disney or whatever bought boats and campers or did house renovations. Some large percent of these non-boats will probably sell their boats in the next 18 months I would suspect.) 2. Bank Lending (banks are now lending to people that are paying interest on a boat for 20 years. A lot of them will try and tell you they are smart for doing it cause they can make "x" in the market and the interest rate is "y" or they are going to flip it after the summer because of supply shortages. Some will make money, a lot will get underwater and banks will take them back like 08-12 when you could find used stuff everywhere). 3. Cost of materials and labor are higher than ever. 


New boat prices probably won't drop anytime soon. The used market will correct at some point, just like a stock market or any market. The key is just knowing when and if we all knew that, we would all be rich!
All markets correct over time due supply/deman even out, new technologies, etc. Example: Currently the big offshore CC market is insane. People are paying millions of dollars for boat with no A/C and you are out in the elements. Conversely, the used sportfish market for the older slow 18-20kt boats is in the tank. No one wants to go slow anymore. You can pick up a sporty right now really cheap compared to where they were.


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

@Vinny L Monetary policy and fiscal policy are two different things are normally controlled by different entities of the government. The people running the Fed (monetary policy) are independent of Team Red and Team Blue. These stimulus checks throw a wrench in that system though. 

I meant the cost of things relative to inflation should come back down. Right now relative to inflation things like golf carts, boats and Rolexes are selling above their normal value compared to other things. 

@KimmerIII I really don't understand the crazy quad 400 HP CC that people are buying. I would rather buy a used sport fisher with a microskiff on the nose.


----------



## Force_Fly (Apr 22, 2021)

Well this what happens once you start buying $50- 80,000 trucks 🤪 once the market knows you are comfortable making payments on ridiculously over priced crap. It spreads into all the markets. Being a financed society has it’s draw backs. Just like the housing crisis of 08’


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The good old days are over fellas. Mask up, get innoculated and get yourselves some more credit cards. 
I’ll keep doing what I do. Fish in a twenty year old skiff and pull it with an eighteen year old truck and not buy into any of the propaganda they are peddling these days.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

So my biggest take away is the to stop investing in my 401k, and invest in a couple skiffs and sit on them. I remember when the IPB (now skimmer skiff) had a package for like 5k. Now they are going for 7-10k USED.


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

Also with low mortgage rates and houseing prices through the roof people can refinance and pull money out to get that new 60k$ skiff and can catch more fish than they did with their 20k$ skiff and get more “likes”
😂


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

Likes are priceless


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

dbrady784 said:


> So my biggest take away is the to stop investing in my 401k, and invest in a couple skiffs and sit on them. I remember when the IPB (now skimmer skiff) had a package for like 5k. Now they are going for 7-10k USED.


A Whipray was also $9995 back in the day...


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Stan. Poke your grandma.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Greg Allison said:


> @Vinny L Monetary policy and fiscal policy are two different things are normally controlled by different entities of the government. The people running the Fed (monetary policy) are independent of Team Red and Team Blue. These stimulus checks throw a wrench in that system though.
> 
> I meant the cost of things relative to inflation should come back down. Right now relative to inflation things like golf carts, boats and Rolexes are selling above their normal value compared to other things.
> 
> @KimmerIII I really don't understand the crazy quad 400 HP CC that people are buying. I would rather buy a used sport fisher with a microskiff on the nose.


Excellent points!!
They are both controlled by the Government. Although the fed (who sets monetary policy) is a separate entity, the fed chairmen is placed by the sitting powers. Fiscal policy is all political so to think that the party in charge doesn’t control both is, in my opinion and I could be wrong naive. Admittedly, I’ve been guilty of such!!


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> A Whipray was also $9995 back in the day...


I remember going to the Castlow Shallow Water Expo in Houston the first time HB showed the whip ray in public. We thought they were crazy asking 10k for that tiny little hull. Of course in hindsight I should have ordered one that day.


----------



## Flycastangler (Apr 11, 2021)

I bought a boat last September amid the frenzy. Boats were/are selling so fast I was happy to pay about what a used boat costs for a new boat. So now I either sell it proud in the hot market or keep it and let the value tumble and it becomes a forever boat or a loss. Par for the course these days, happy to be able to get on the water though.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Flycastangler said:


> I bought a boat last September amid the frenzy. Boats were/are selling so fast I was happy to pay about what a used boat costs for a new boat. So now I either sell it proud in the hot market or keep it and let the value tumble and it becomes a forever boat or a loss. Par for the course these days, happy to be able to get on the water though.


Never buy a boat thinking you’ll sell it for a profit later. Fish it until you can’t fish it any more, restore it, repower it and hand it down to your kid. People these days think they can’t keep a truck or boat longer than a year or two...


----------



## fishwhistle (May 26, 2020)

Everyone's comments above are more or less right, your purchasing power AKA buying power of the USD is going to SH*T in an unprecedented fashion.

Don't speculate, look here: 





__





What’s behind the recent surge in the M1 money supply? | FRED Blog







fredblog.stlouisfed.org





and here









M1


View a measure of the most-liquid assets in the U.S. money supply: cash, checking accounts, traveler's checks, demand deposits, and other checkable deposits.



fred.stlouisfed.org





Put in simple terms: All other things being equal, in March 2020 there were only (100) $1 bills circulating in the entire US economy. Now as of April 2021 there are (127) $1 bills in circulation. What do you think happened to the real value of that $1 you saved back in March 2020 now that there are (27) more dollars out there?

We joke about investing in a skiff but at least they hold some tangible value with a finite supply.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Go price some steel to build a metal building...


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Go price some steel to build a metal building...


Or lumber for a wooden one.


----------



## Flycastangler (Apr 11, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Never buy a boat thinking you’ll sell it for a profit later. Fish it until you can’t fish it any more, restore it, repower it and hand it down to your kid. People these days think they can’t keep a truck or boat longer than a year or two...


I never buy a resale product looking for profit. But buying at such a premium hurts mentally. I am happy to have a unit that works for me however not ideally and yes family is first. I did pay the same for an 18’ boat in 2000 but it had a 150 not a 90. I went new this time because the used market was on steroids and I don’t like buying used power in the salt. So I really have nothing to complain about except I don’t have enough time because I am working to much for my .10$ on the dollar.


----------



## Flycastangler (Apr 11, 2021)

There are no bar joists available. Wood has gone freaky. The inflation insanity on the heels of such high productivity is worrisome.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

This is my last comment on this subject and I believe it speaks volumes. It's plane and simple "Elections especially fraudulent one have consequences"!!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

So the jobs report that came out last week. The feds were expecting that the US added 1 million jobs. What actually happened was that 266k jobs were added and of those 187k were restaurant sector jobs. Nothing wrong with restaurant jobs but those aren't the jobs that will keep us afloat. We're screwed.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

A friend mine went to visit the Maverick factory last month and came back and told me a new Hewes 21' Redfisher is $90K! Never thought I would see the day when a Hewes is $10K+ more expensive than the same size Egret.

Makes me wonder how much is due to the popular notion of material costs rising and how much is just raising the price to see what the market will bear. I'm going with the latter. I the end, as a consumer it doesn't matter to me what it costs to manufacture it. It only matters what viable alternatives are in the market that fit my needs and at what cost.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Vinny L said:


> This is my last comment on this subject and I believe it speaks volumes. It's plane and simple "Elections have consequences"!!


Fraudulent elections have consequences. No fucking way that old dementia joe won with legitimate votes. Absolutely no way I don’t care what anyone else thinks. Look at the shit we’re in now...where are all the retards that were talking joe up before the election? Bob Gee where are you buddy?


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Fraudulent elections have consequences. No fucking way that old dementia joe won with legitimate votes. Absolutely no way I don’t care what anyone else thinks. Look at the shit we’re in now...where are all the retards that were talking joe up before the election? Bob Gee where are you buddy?


I couldn't agree with you more. Its like we're in the twilight zone, they steal the election and no-one screams foul. I can't talk about this shit. It fucking kills me to think it actually happened and there's nothing we can do about it. I'm a teacher in a HS, work with a bunch of commy fucks. Trust me, it aint easy being me..
I corrected myself to "Elections, especially fraudulent ones"


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

In 2019 I bought metal trusses and sheets of R panel to add on 18’ wide by 16’ out to my little shop and paid $980 out the door. I just priced the same material from the same business and they emailed me a quote for $2128. By my rough mental calculation that is about a 220% increase. It’s not just the skiff market.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Smackdaddy,

Yes they do,,,, and my stock portfolio has increased enough since January 6th that I could buy a new Chittum with the increase in value!

I'm just being argumentative whenever someone brings up politics. I'm actually very concerned about changes to capital gains, and 1031 / 1033 exchanges.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Half Shell said:


> Smackdaddy,
> 
> Yes they do,,,, and my stock portfolio has increased enough since January 6th that I could buy a new Chittum with the increase in value!
> 
> I'm just being argumentative whenever someone brings up politics. I'm actually very concerned about changes to capital gains, and 1031 / 1033 exchanges.


Congratulations


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Steel fire sprinkler pipe.
Up 147% from last august.
Why?


----------



## ZisMe (Sep 29, 2014)

I knew you werent done yet.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Wonder how many people don't understand eviction protection, stopped paying rent or mortgages and bought luxury items? Do they not know that you still OWE your rent? Things could get interesting after June 30


----------



## GnarlyD (Jul 1, 2015)

Used prices are so crazy right now! For the first time I am actually considering buying new over used. 

Not sure if I have the patience to wait a couple years till used market start to drop again.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

ZisMe said:


> I knew you werent done yet.


Do you have something to add?


----------



## ZisMe (Sep 29, 2014)

Meh- theres really no point. Same old group of worked up geese running in circles, honking incessantly about the same old stuff, and patting each other on the back. Despite the fact we may see eye to eye on a good many things, Im just here for the skiffs. The vitreol has just become tiresome and is ill-placed. And no, i dont want to go away - im a big fan of the boats and this site and most of its members. And yes, i do try my best to not read it, but it keeps rearing its ugly head in threads where it ought not be.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

ZisMe said:


> Meh- theres really no point. Same old group of worked up geese running in circles, honking incessantly about the same old stuff, and patting each other on the back. Despite the fact we may see eye to eye on a good many things, Im just here for the skiffs. The vitreol has just become tiresome and is ill-placed. And no, i dont want to go away - im a big fan of the boats and this site and most of its members. And yes, i do try my best to not read it, but it keeps rearing its ugly head in threads where it ought not be.


If you don’t think biden has anything to do with this clusterfuck we are living through you are sadly mistaken. Do you really believe our economy is not impacted by government? Sorry to state the obvious but it’s the truth and there is no beating around the bush.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Vinny L said:


> I learned long ago not to engage in discourse with an ideologue. They are by nature unreasonable people who refuse to look at the truth/facts. Truths and facts are much to painful for them. Instead they take the focus off of the truth/facts and their own wrong doings by doing exactly what Zisme defaulted to, the liberal playbook. Accuse others of what they themselves are guilty of.
> Masters at manipulation and deception they are.


Simple diversionary tactics to obfuscate people’s focus.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

I fail to understand how it's the politician's fault that boat prices are soaring? Covid caused manufacturers to shut down because they were non essential. The orders didn't stop coming in though. Then materials imported were scarce and when they did receive them, the prices had increased. PPE prices have increased as well, I'm paying 2.5 times the rate for the same Diamond Grip nitrile gloves I've been using for 12 years! The price of EVERYTHING it takes to build said vessels has inflated, so naturally the new build pricing will reflect it. Simple supply and demand at it's finest... I'm sorry, but I really can't blame Joe for this, not that he's doing me, my family, or our small business any favors! I guess I should thank him for yet another $1400 handout, but I'll leave that for the off topic section people to discuss.

I'll just ride out this used market storm with what I have. The used prices will adjust as soon as new supply increases. I'll be praying that an original glades skiff comes along when they they do. It'll happen... We seem to be very good at recessions coming back around every other decade.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Copahee Hound said:


> I fail to understand how it's the politician's fault that boat prices are soaring? Covid caused manufacturers to shut down because they were non essential. The orders didn't stop coming in though. Then materials imported were scarce and when they did receive them, the prices had increased. PPE prices have increased as well, I'm paying 2.5 times the rate for the same Diamond Grip nitrile gloves I've been using for 12 years! The price of EVERYTHING it takes to build said vessels has inflated, so naturally the new build pricing will reflect it. Simple supply and demand at it's finest... I'm sorry, but I really can't blame Joe for this, not that he's doing me, my family, or our small business any favors! I guess I should thank him for yet another $1400 handout, but I'll leave that for the off topic section people to discuss.
> 
> I'll just ride out this used market storm with what I have. The used prices will adjust as soon as new supply increases. I'll be praying that an original glades skiff comes along when they they do. It'll happen... We seem to be very good at recessions coming back around every other decade.


Covid didn’t do shit by itself, the people pushing all the mandates kept people from going to work that wanted to work so they could pay the bills. There was no reason for most of the nonsense we have gone through and are still going through. Take off the blinders. You must have failed economics if you think an economy can thrive when workers can’t work and more fiat currency is shelled out to try to offset it. Yes there are other factors but they are all man made and politicians are in charge are they not? We the People are nothing but slaves with no say so any more.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Yes, the mandates around the world didn't help and the nonsense was because of the unknown of what the virus truly is... Yes, we are now more informed of what is to be expected if contracted by certain humans and that's why mandates are being lifted. Slowly being lifted for sure, but we'll get back to normal when Fauci says we're safe to do so .

Do I think it should be forced upon people to get a vax that hasn't even been approved by the FDA, EFF NO! 

And no, I did not fail Econ, thanks for the personal put down, call me snowflake too bud 😢.

Lastly, yes, our system is flawed and I don't see it changing in the next 3.5 years either so I will continue to not lose sleep over it. I truly believe the soaring boat/truck/toilet paper shortage was caused by the "other man made factors" and covid is one of them. Love ya Smack, but I don't always have to agree with you 🍻


----------



## LTChip (Jan 18, 2017)

Boat prices are falling through the floor in BTC. Wake up USD is dead.


----------



## Captaindave (Apr 24, 2016)

Current boat prices are totally insane with the outboard motors being a major part of the problem. Think about it, a 300 hp outboard can cost close to as much as an entire car with a 300 hp motor.

IMO fuel prices are going to soon put the skids on some of these boat prices.


----------



## Flycastangler (Apr 11, 2021)

SWFL and no gas in many places. Unreal.


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Vinny L said:


> Speaking of fuel prices, how the hell did fuel go from $1.89 a gallon last October to $2.99 now? Also, I was going to fly down to LGI on the 26th fish a couple of days then drive my truck home. I’m hearing there’s fuel issues on the 95 corridor. Where’s uncle TRUMPPPPPP😁


The freeze a few months back put a major hurt on a lot of the refineries along the gulf coast, tack on pipeline ransom ware attacks, increased demand, decrease supply, and jack wagons hoarding gas.....


----------



## Flycastangler (Apr 11, 2021)

Perfect reasons we need stones in the White House not raisins.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

Copahee Hound said:


> I fail to understand how it's the politician's fault that boat prices are soaring? Covid caused manufacturers to shut down because they were non essential. The orders didn't stop coming in though. Then materials imported were scarce and when they did receive them, the prices had increased. PPE prices have increased as well, I'm paying 2.5 times the rate for the same Diamond Grip nitrile gloves I've been using for 12 years! The price of EVERYTHING it takes to build said vessels has inflated, so naturally the new build pricing will reflect it. Simple supply and demand at it's finest... I'm sorry, but I really can't blame Joe for this, not that he's doing me, my family, or our small business any favors! I guess I should thank him for yet another $1400 handout, but I'll leave that for the off topic section people to discuss.
> 
> I'll just ride out this used market storm with what I have. The used prices will adjust as soon as new supply increases. I'll be praying that an original glades skiff comes along when they they do. It'll happen... We seem to be very good at recessions coming back around every other decade.


“Because Covid” ! Who do you imagine caused Covid ? It was built in .gov labs, first in the US, then transferred to China in a rush. The response to it was governmental, including suppression of available cheap efficacious treatments, as was every disruption that flowed from that. The facts are now out in the open for all to see. The Print of multi-trillions of $ out of thin air was not done by the Boy Scouts , yet suddenly the .gov notices inflation is out of control. Shocked I tell you ! Who could have seen that one coming ?


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Just got a new 250 HP. 
24K installed and rigged.


----------



## Flycastangler (Apr 11, 2021)

Vinny L said:


> Seriously?? I was flying down on the 26 to fish a few days then take my truck back to Commy Central.


I think it will be fine soon, and I was able to get gas in Naples this morning but Fort Myers was bone dry.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

Vinny L said:


> Excellent points!!
> They are both controlled by the Government. Although the fed (who sets monetary policy) is a separate entity, the fed chairmen is placed by the sitting powers. Fiscal policy is all political so to think that the party in charge doesn’t control both is, in my opinion and I could be wrong naive. Admittedly, I’ve been guilty of such!!


The Fed , as a private entity, has had the .gov by the balls since 1913. The notion that the .gov selects the Fed chief is pure theater. Otherwise agree with you 100%


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Jeff Bezos' superyacht is so big it needs its own yacht


Today in ultra-billionaire news, Amazon founder Jeff Bezos has purchased a modest 100-foot schooner as he looks forward to a quieter life and hours of reflection on the open seas ... LOL, just kidding.




www.cnn.com


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

Vinny L said:


> Isn’t it all theater these days? The real question is who are the play writes and directors?


You can trace the genetics to the Altai Mountains


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Vinny L said:


> I was thinking more like the Globalists that are on both sides of the isle not to mention the media, the Dems private propaganda machine. But what the hell, I'll go with your Altai Mountain connection.


It goes much deeper than politics brother. Be careful around here though, lots of sheep will threaten you if they think for your self and don’t worship biden.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It goes much deeper than politics brother. Be careful around here though, lots of sheep will threaten you if they think for your self and don’t worship biden.


THREATS. 😱


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It goes much deeper than politics brother. Be careful around here though, lots of sheep will threaten you if they think for your self and don’t worship biden.


the fate of useful idiots is well-documented


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

redchaser said:


> I remember going to the Castlow Shallow Water Expo in Houston the first time HB showed the whip ray in public. We thought they were crazy asking 10k for that tiny little hull. Of course in hindsight I should have ordered one that day.


What year was that? I remember going to that show around 2001-02 when all the celebrities were there. You could hear Lefty laughing from 100 yards!


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Matts said:


> What year was that? I remember going to that show around 2001-02 when all the celebrities were there. You could hear Lefty laughing from 100 yards!


I think it was 98. Lefty was there as was Flip. On Morejohn blog he has a “history of hell’s bay” and talks about that being the first public showing of the Whipray.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

redchaser said:


> I think it was 98. Lefty was there as was Flip. On Morejohn blog he has a “history of hell’s bay” and talks about that being the first public showing of the Whipray.


Didn’t they have a makeshift pool with the skiff floating in it?


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Didn’t they have a makeshift pool with the skiff floating in it?


Yes, they laid out some lumber and lined it with visquine. The 'Pool" wasn't more than maybe 4-6 inches deep and not filled to the rim and the boat was floating. The hull wasn't super finished out, still a little rough.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The good old days are over fellas. Mask up, get innoculated and get yourselves some more credit cards.
> I’ll keep doing what I do. Fish in a twenty year old skiff and pull it with an eighteen year old truck and not buy into any of the propaganda they are peddling these days.


Smack just motivated me to drop $1200 on my 2016 Toyota Tundra as been flawless thus far. Nothing but routine maintenance and a few starter batteries after 101K miles, and power to burn. Smacks right, hang on. Even though I've had the best 12-15 months in the history of my career, I truly don't think it can hold. We are staring down the barrel of a massive inflation and real estate bubble that is sure to burst. I'm not buying gold yet but definitely I think it's wise to be in a saving pattern. My 0.02 but I'm just a scientist, not an economist


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Didn’t they have a makeshift pool with the skiff floating in it?


Yeah, I remember Flip talking about that. First Whipray was sitting in about 3" of water, floating and they actually had a tape measure!


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Vinny L said:


> I couldn't agree with you more. Its like we're in the twilight zone, they steal the election and no-one screams foul. I can't talk about this shit. It fucking kills me to think it actually happened and there's nothing we can do about it. I'm a teacher in a HS, work with a bunch of commy fucks. Trust me, it aint easy being me..
> I corrected myself to "Elections, especially fraudulent ones"


Just got done watching Hannity and according to White House staffers, old sleepy Joe strolls in to his first meeting about 9:30a and usually only has 1-2 engagements each day. His nightly ritual for bed-time starts about 7pm. Unbelievable. As a matter of fact, I don't believe there is any way this clown was legitimately elected. He's not acting president. Harris, AOC, Schumer, etc are all pulling the strings


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Copahee Hound said:


> I fail to understand how it's the politician's fault that boat prices are soaring? Covid caused manufacturers to shut down because they were non essential. The orders didn't stop coming in though. Then materials imported were scarce and when they did receive them, the prices had increased. PPE prices have increased as well, I'm paying 2.5 times the rate for the same Diamond Grip nitrile gloves I've been using for 12 years! The price of EVERYTHING it takes to build said vessels has inflated, so naturally the new build pricing will reflect it. Simple supply and demand at it's finest... I'm sorry, but I really can't blame Joe for this, not that he's doing me, my family, or our small business any favors! I guess I should thank him for yet another $1400 handout, but I'll leave that for the off topic section people to discuss.
> 
> I'll just ride out this used market storm with what I have. The used prices will adjust as soon as new supply increases. I'll be praying that an original glades skiff comes along when they they do. It'll happen... We seem to be very good at recessions coming back around every other decade.


If you don't think Biden has anything to do with the current level of inflation, you either don't watch the news or don't understand economics. Stimulus= handing out of money that the US govt really doesn't have, but can print. Biden has already proposed significant capital gains tax and personal tax increases. Corporations know this and are already hedging their bets as to futures. Combine all this with Biden's disastrous open border policies, outright attack on the oil and gas industry, complete failure to lead and you can rest assured, the market will falter. Right now, we are seeing the tail end of a Trump created bull market. A market in which the US became oil-independent and a net exporter (for the first time), of oil. Now, we are back to being held hostage to higher gas prices (that was directly Biden's doing) and limits of foreign supply as controlled by OPEC. If I had a $1400 handout from Biden, I sure as hell wouldn't thank him for it because you and your kids and your grandchildren will be paying for it for years. The government is you and I and nothing, and I repeat absolutely nothing, is free or truly from the government. They print more money, hand it out for political points and then the value fo the US dollar drops rapidly. It's just not that complex. Trump and his mean tweets


----------



## Redbelly (Jan 23, 2016)

What government gives, it must first take


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

redchaser said:


> Yes, they laid out some lumber and lined it with visquine. The 'Pool" wasn't more than maybe 4-6 inches deep and not filled to the rim and the boat was floating. The hull wasn't super finished out, still a little rough.


Yes it was impressive for the time. Five years later bought my first skiff, an 03 Glades skiff.


----------

